

Friedman: New Rules - joelhaus
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/09/opinion/sunday/friedman-new-rules.html

======
kennyma
Cannot agree more with Tom Friedman and Van Ton-Quinlivan on this subject. Job
skills are changing so fast that the only way to stay relevant is to be a
continuous learner. I want to add that people need help figuring what to
learn. This is why LearnUp.me (I work there) is working with California
Community Colleges to help those that are "ready soon" and "far from ready"
figure out what they need to learn for open jobs.

